# A Bud and Lighting Mistake



## Lezbein (Oct 10, 2007)

I got this plant about 15" tall about 3 or 4 months old I think, and I basically didn't give it the right lighting conditions so it would bud properly.  
  As an outside grower, I got these street lights that go on at night and ruin the darkness, so the plant won't bud right. So I told myself; "take the plant in at a certain time of day -give it absolute darkness- and put it back out every morning." The lighting would be something like 12/12 or 14/10 or so. But because of work I accidentally left it out many nights instead of taking it in; for more than 3 weeks. Surprisingly; some buds grew, but not too big. The lighting I figure was kinda dark enough to grow small buds, but not fat ones. 
  I heard once the pistils turns a brown or orange it's time to harvest and my small small buds are brownish/orange. Is it too late to make them bigger if I just don't forget to take it in at night anymore? Any other ideas I can try, anything? Intervals of 24 hours of darkness each other day, special nutes of some sort? Would cutting off the buds now and letting them regrow new ones -with the lighting done right help? It's my first plant out of 3 or 4 tries or summers ago, I know it's pathetic; so please help. Pictures included.


----------



## Mutt (Oct 10, 2007)

It's too far gone IMO. Best to start over. Do som research on the forum and gte things set-up before planting another seed.


----------



## Rdrose (Oct 10, 2007)

*It certainly has some nice resin/trichomes on what you do have there, Lez, so it's won't be a total loss!!  *


----------



## Gadhooka (Oct 10, 2007)

That poor thing....well it almost looks like a micro grow!


----------



## MeNtAlPaTiEnT (Oct 10, 2007)

It looks like it could have been some pretty good weed if it had been grown under better conditions. It doesn't look like you'll get much more if it's still alive at that. I'd chop off what it has, dry, and smoke. Were the street lights in close proximity to the plant? If you can see the plant in the dark with the street lights on then you should have chosen a different spot. I was a little nervous about my baby when we had a few clear nights and the moon went overtop of her for like 4 days in a row... At least you got some smokable.


----------

